# What is it? #034 : Stage Brace Hanger



## derekleffew (Apr 8, 2011)

Even though I've built something that serves the same purpose, I never would have gotten this one in a million years. Submitted by [USER]MPowers[/USER].


----------



## drummerboi316 (Apr 8, 2011)

i think it's a, and im going out on a limb here, a coat hanger?


----------



## chausman (Apr 8, 2011)

Unhelpful rake?

Something that is supposed to hold cables on the wall?


----------



## otherwho (Apr 8, 2011)

is it an item that put the three phase power distance between cables guide?


----------



## erosing (Apr 8, 2011)

That wouldn't be some sort of _wicked(ly) ancient_ sunday or trim clamp device, would it?


----------



## mstaylor (Apr 9, 2011)

Since I think it is from an area of theatre I have no experience, I will take stab. Is it a cleat of sorts. It seems to be a feed and flip type tie off for light lines.


----------



## MPowers (Apr 9, 2011)

Derek,

Thanks for posting this. I couldn't figure out the format. BTW, "never in a million years" was Derek's comment, not mine.

A couple of quick hints for you youngsters who have never seen this and many of you have never seen or used the equipment it works with.

1. It is not related to lighting or electrical. 
2. A close-up look shows J.R. Clancy cast into the center as the manufacturer.
3. The fact that it is cast and the general look and style should give a clue to it's general date of manufacture.


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 9, 2011)

MPowers said:


> Derek,
> 
> Thanks for posting this. I couldn't figure out the format.
> 
> ...


 

Is it an old school Rope Lock for hemp systems?


----------



## MPowers (Apr 9, 2011)

> Is it an old school Rope Lock for hemp systems?



Nope! Try again.


----------



## MPowers (Apr 9, 2011)

> It seems to be a feed and flip type tie off for light lines.



Beep, No Cigar! Try again.


----------



## MPowers (Apr 9, 2011)

> Something that is supposed to hold cables on the wall?




> is it an item that put the three phase power distance between cables guide?




> That wouldn't be some sort of wicked(ly) ancient sunday or trim clamp device, would it?



All good guesses but no brass ring!


----------



## venuetech (Apr 10, 2011)

If only some one could give us some sort of clew.


----------



## chausman (Apr 10, 2011)

Something you made up just to put on here?


venuetech said:


> If only some one could give us some sort of clew.


Thats my best bet. Unless it's wrong...then I want nothing to do with it...


----------



## MPowers (Apr 10, 2011)

> If only some one could give us some sort of clew.



I gave you clues, but it's not a clew.


----------



## MPowers (Apr 10, 2011)

> Something you made up just to put on here?



Nope, it is a real item manufactured by JR Clancy many years ago.


----------



## erosing (Apr 10, 2011)

It's not for twisting hemp is it?


----------



## chausman (Apr 10, 2011)

Wire Guide?


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 10, 2011)

Something to wap the fly person with when they mess up?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## JChenault (Apr 10, 2011)

Not sure if this is intended as a QOTD or not - 

I think it is hooks to store stage braces. ( the old kind that are out of hard wood, are adjustable, and that you used as part of lashing flats together. )

You mount in on the wall, and put the top of the brace between the triangle things and the stage brace would hang straight down for storage.

Mod note: This post was previously hidden.


----------



## MPowers (Apr 10, 2011)

> It's not for twisting hemp is it?




> Wire Guide?




> Something to wap the fly person with when they mess up?




While #3 IS a possibility, it is not the intended use.


----------



## erosing (Apr 10, 2011)

MPowers said:


> While #3 IS a possibility, it is not the intended use.


 
So for those of us that saw the post that was mod'd out, was that the correct answer?


----------



## MPowers (Apr 10, 2011)

Arez said:


> So for those of us that saw the post that was mod'd out, was that the correct answer?


 
# 3 was "Something to wap the fly person with when they mess up?" and no that's not the right answer. ( I didn't know there was a post mod'ed out?????)


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 10, 2011)

Was this ever used with a stage jack/flat hardware?


----------



## MarshallPope (Apr 10, 2011)

Maybe it's a wall pick point? Or something to store sandbags?


----------



## wolf825 (Apr 11, 2011)

I am, going to say its a dog or cleat for a line.... 

Another person next to me is saying its a wire or line guide....


-w


----------



## Blacksheep0317 (Apr 11, 2011)

Considering its Clancy and Im gonna go with mid 20th century manufacture Im going to say its a type of rope guide. Most likely for light duty rigging, bringing all your cable picks to one central section of fly rail perhaps?


----------



## Van (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh ! That's a diamond and Triangle holder. It's for holding Diamonds and Traingles.


----------



## LXPlot (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm not sure what it is, but I'm pretty sure you could send DMX through it if the spirit moved you to.


----------



## JChenault (Apr 11, 2011)

This is obviously Clancy's attempt to break into the lucrative market for Karesansui rakes. They felt that a cast iron constructon would leave a better imprint in sand than the wooden dowel models provided by their japanese competitors.

(Humm - should we start a thread for unlikely tongue in cheek answers to the QOTD ?)


----------



## MPowers (Apr 12, 2011)

> Maybe it's a wall pick point? Or something to store sandbags?




> I am, going to say its a dog or cleat for a line....
> Another person next to me is saying its a wire or line guide....




> a type of rope guide. Most likely for light duty rigging, bringing all your cable picks to one central section of fly rail perhaps?




> Oh ! That's a diamond and Triangle holder. It's for holding Diamonds and Traingles.




> I'm not sure what it is, but I'm pretty sure you could send DMX through it if the spirit moved you to.




> This is obviously Clancy's attempt to break into the lucrative market for Karesansui rakes.



All good, or at least "Interesting" guesses, but no brass ring so far.


----------



## MPowers (Apr 12, 2011)

gafftapegreenia asked:


> Was this ever used with a stage jack/flat hardware?



You are on the right track!


----------



## mjw56 (Apr 12, 2011)

So its flat hardware...and from a rigging company...How about an adjustable top hanging iron?


----------



## avkid (Apr 12, 2011)

Is the pictured orientation how it would be found in the wild?


----------



## MPowers (Apr 12, 2011)

avkid said:


> Is the pictured orientation how it would be found in the wild?


 

Except for Eric's hands, yes!


----------



## dramatech (Apr 12, 2011)

Could it be a wall rack for hanging teh older style "stage jacks"?


----------



## STEVETERRY (Apr 12, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> Even though I've built something that serves the same purpose, I never would have gotten this one in a million years. Submitted by MPowers.
> View attachment 4801


 
I'm giving myself an exemption from QotD rules, since this is clearly not an item from my area of knowledge.

I'm guessing here, but how about an adjustable hanging iron for a flat to allow precise positioning of the flat when hanging from two or more lines without having to move the lines?


ST


----------



## venuetech (Apr 12, 2011)

for storing your stage braces


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 12, 2011)

venuetech said:


> for storing your stage braces


JChenault, dramatech, and venuetech have all gotten it correct, although I'm not sure any of them are considered students. With the original picture, MPowers also provided this catalog page:


Hagen's Brace-Rack.

What I've done in the past: Count how many stage braces you have to store. Get a 2x4 twice as long in inches. Paint black. On the top edge, pound in a 12d finish nail until only 1" is showing. Repeat every two inches. On the face of the 2x4, paint a thin vertical white line lining up with each nail. Mount the 2x4 horizontally on the wall at +8' or so, slightly higher than your longest stage brace when collapsed. The white line indicates where the nail is, as you can no longer see it. Hook the hole in the stage brace's heel over the nail. The stage braces are now out of the way, and need not ever be thought of again. (Except to answer the young ones' question, "What the heck are those?")


----------



## josh88 (Apr 13, 2011)

Derek, is there a place to find the digital copies of the JR Clancy catalogs still? In trying to find out what this is I found the articles about digitizing all their old catalogs, but none of the links lead to anywhere but home pages now. I was thinking I'd like to look through and maybe frame some pages for the office.


----------



## dramatech (Apr 13, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> JChenault, dramatech, and venuetech have all gotten it correct, although I'm not sure any of them are considered students. With the original picture, MPowers also provided this catalog page:View attachment 4827
> 
> Hagen's Brace-Rack.



Derek, you are correct, that I am no longer a student in the formal sense. Yet I still am learning more about the theatre every day, thanks to this forum, the lightnetwork and every day working in a theate with big desires and very little budget. While I am certainly old enough and did use the old style stage jacks, I had never previously seen or worked with the hanger described. In my case, my response was strictly a lucky, yet logical guess. And yes, I have now added one more piece of knowlege to the brainpan.

Tom Johnson (dramatech)


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 13, 2011)

josh88 said:


> Derek, is there a place to find the digital copies of the JR Clancy catalogs still? ...


IDK. Perhaps Mr. Powers can ask Mr. Clancy the next time he talks to him?


----------

